# Where does this wire go? Bolens (Iseki) model G-154 diesel



## Brady (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't remember taking this wire off. It has 12.5v all of the time. The starter will not turn over the way it is, but the lights turn on with the ignition.

Edit: Also, it won't crank. I just tried to crank it momentarily to line up the PTO shaft. Is there some sort of safeguard that the heaters have to be hot before it will crank?


----------



## Brady (Jun 28, 2010)

I found out where it goes, to the terminal on the right which already has one wire connected to it. It should be labeled 'B', but I couldn't read it. The other two are labeled 'E' and 'N'.I found out where it goes, to the terminal on the right which already has one wire connected to it. It should be labeled 'B', but I couldn't read it. The other two are labeled 'E' and 'N'. 

It didn't crank, because I did not have the clutch pedal depressed.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

That's ending we all like to read.


----------



## Brady (Jun 28, 2010)

BTW, the fan belt was a 3/8", 34" length. The Dayco designation is L334.


----------

